# Fat Jax at it again



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunday morning mark (The hired hand) and I decide to see if the boat floats! We hit a few closer in spots and the normal snapper, after snapper. We head to a little deeper water and we get into the snapper, after snapper thing along with a few under sized gags.

Hit another spot and the small AJ's were on fire, Marks hangs a nice fish, runs like there is no tomorrow. Drag is really tight and he is palming the spool. after a little while, there seems to me no life on the end of the line, he ends reeling ina snapper head.

You guessed it, not to go to waste, down goes a shark rig, after about an hour, 5 nice bulls come to the boat. here are a fre pictures:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice jim and mark! you guys always find the greysuits...don't know how you do it without a gutt bucket...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You 2 are just on fire when it comes to sharks! Dang...I gotta getout with you guys once and learn a lil.



I mostly catch buzzes.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that looks like a blast. Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *mpmorr (12/21/2009)*Man that looks like a blast. Congrats on a great trip.


That looks like alot of pain!!!!!

No gut bucket, and those rods bowed up like that????? That is crazy!!!! :bowdown

Then when you get them to the boat, DANGER!!!! 

OK I'm ready to try it. (Probably once) With a gut bucket though!!! :baby

Nice job guy's!!! :clap


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way to go jim and dale, i mean mark. dang mark you really look like dale in that first pic. take it as a compliment.:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Earnhart lives!...

what didya catch today mark...missed a trip/call from youthis morning because my azz is on vacation til' next year and i slept til' after 9:00...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Ultralite (12/21/2009)*Earnhart lives!...
> 
> ..


at first i thought he was reffering to "your Dale" and i said ...she is a heckuva lot better looking than that...... mark,no pun intended oke

none the less thanks for the report.....i was WORKING :banghead


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Ultralite (12/21/2009)*Earhart lives!...
> ...


me too, went and checked in the mirror to make sure I didn't have a moustache...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *on the rocks (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (12/21/2009)*
> ...


well DID you? oke :moon :grouphug


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Shark Murderers! :bowdown


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *on the rocks (12/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (12/21/2009)*
> ...












You cracked my up, LOL, LMAO, SL, CSL, Best laugh I have had in years.


----------

